# Hibernate, einfaches Query Ausgeben



## BeRseRkeR (6. Apr 2010)

Also irgendwie seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht
ich möchte per Hibernate/JDBC auf eine postgreSQL DB zugreifen und einfach den Inhalt einer Tabelle auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben


der code sieht momentan so aus:

```
import java.util.*;

import org.hibernate.HibernateException;
import org.hibernate.Query;
import org.hibernate.Session;
import org.hibernate.SessionFactory;
import org.hibernate.Transaction;
import org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration;



public class Test {

	
	private final static SessionFactory factory;
	static {
		Configuration cfg = new Configuration().configure();
		factory = cfg.buildSessionFactory();
	}


public static void main(String[] args) {
	
	Session session = factory.openSession();

	Query query = session.createQuery("from Leute2");
	query.list();

	
	session.close();
	}	
}
```


wenn ich das ausführe kommt folgendes ergebnis:
Hibernate: select leute2x0_.id as id0_, leute2x0_.vorname as vorname0_, leute2x0_.nachname as nachname0_, leute2x0_.geburtsdatum as geburtsd4_0_ from leute2 leute2x0_


Tabelle hat 4 Spalten (id, vorname, nachname, geburtsdatum) und 3 Einträge
wie krieg ich das hin das die ausgegeben werden?


----------



## SlaterB (6. Apr 2010)

query.list();
liefert Daten zurück, eine Liste,
diese durchlaufen, jedes Element ausgeben, wenn einfaches toString() nicht hilft,
dann auf den richtigen Typ casten und getter aufrufen

mit "select * from " bekommst du vielleicht alle Felder einzeln als List<Object[]>, das kann im allgemeinen Fall leichter auszugeben sein


----------



## BeRseRkeR (6. Apr 2010)

also ich weiß nicht ob das so die feine englische art ist aber ich habs jetzt über einen Vector gelöst, anders habe ich es nicht hingekriegt
vielleicht könnte mir ja jemand mal posten wie sowas einfacher/eleganter aussehen könnte


```
Vector<Leute2> query = new Vector<Leute2>(session.createQuery("from Leute2").list());
	
	for (Leute2 q : query)
	{
	System.out.println(q.getId() + " , " + q.getVorname() + " , " + q.getNachname()+ " , " + q.getGeburtsdatum());
	}
```


----------



## SlaterB (7. Apr 2010)

```
List<Leute2> query = session.createQuery("from Leute2").list();
```
Rest wie zuvor


----------



## BeRseRkeR (7. Apr 2010)

vielen Dank SlaterB für die schnelle Hilfe


----------

